

Mac users four times more likely to run latest OS than Windows users - davidbarker
http://9to5mac.com/2014/02/21/mac-users-four-times-more-likely-to-run-latest-os-than-windows-users/

======
cweagans
Latest version of Mac OS provides useful features at a low price point. Latest
version of Windows provides Metro. You're surprised?

~~~
phr4ts
Statistic deficiency.

